Ask HN: What are your best learning methods/hacks/tips? - throwawayt856
======
kleer001
When learning a new pieces of software I start by compiling my own cheat-sheet
at the top of a new document and then things I want to do with it later in the
doc and then finally a "DONE/TROPHY" Section at the bottom where I move
something from the to-do list down to it.

Also, of course lots of how-to and intro youtube videos for it. And then, when
intro videos are boring and no longer new I pick a project I want to do in
that software.

------
oropolo
Creating a quiz of the material covered and then taking that quiz a few days
later. The act of memory recall reinforces learning... one of the many
"tricks" picked up from the book "Make It Stick" \--
[https://www.amazon.com/Make-Stick-Science-Successful-
Learnin...](https://www.amazon.com/Make-Stick-Science-Successful-
Learning/dp/0674729013/)

------
otras
I highly, highly recommend the Coursera course _Learning How To Learn_
([https://www.coursera.org/learn/learning-how-to-
learn](https://www.coursera.org/learn/learning-how-to-learn)). It's a
tremendous resource for improving your ability to learn.

